
A browser extension that replaces offensive words with Indian food dish names - keyur1610
https://whatthefalooda.swiggy.com/
======
Hackbraten
What’s the matter with censoring profanity in North America? In Europe, it’s
just part of life and most people don’t give a fuck. I honestly would love to
know why so many Americans go to such great lengths to avoid swear words in
media.

~~~
ksaj
Western "swearing" has a weird past. Look at the word "piss." We are taught to
say "pee" as if kids can't figure out that it's the initial letter of the word
they are trying (not) to say, putting it in the same category as "the eff
word."

Where it gets wild is how often the word appears in the Bible, in the phrase
"he who pisseth against the wall," which referred specifically to men, as
opposed to women who wouldn't typically urinate in this fashion. As a kid, I
used to use the word "pee-eth" as a joke because of it.

------
zhte415
Has this been done before? Would it lead to these words used as understood
synonyms and in-jokes?

Why not randomise to prevent synonyms? And use lots of foods from around the
world? Then some could get distracted, learn a bit, calm down.

------
ksaj
I'll install it if it replaces 'dang' with 'chapati' or 'papad' (which would
subsequently be pronounced Papa-D).

